# Fell off bed.



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

nak.

well, i vowed it would never happen. at least not till ds was old enough to be in his own bed and room, and not immediatly in my reach. but this morning it did. my 7th month old fell off the bed.
















It was early this morning, and though he screamed for a little while, within 10 mins, he was back to cooing and talking about things. I felt and checked every bone in his body, and there are no marks on him or anything.

I just can't shake the guilt and shame. I feel like such a neglectful mama.







(Although, technically, it was my dh who was supposed to be watching him, and it was he who fell asleep while ds was scooting all over the bed, and failed to notice him getting close to the edge.







: But then again, he feels as bad about it than I do.)

DS is so quick when he scoots, he loves the telephone, which is on the night stand beside the bed, and he was lunging at it when he fell.

that was the worse moment of my life, that thud, the immediate screaming from the far side of the bed, and me looking to see what was the matter, and not seeing him. That realization and dawning on me of what happenned is the worse. I was shaking all morning.

I feel. awful. I should have been watching him. I did not know my husband was going to fall back asleep, I thought he was fully awake for the morning, for had I known, I would have took him and put him on the floor.

I feel so bad.























He has been acting normal all day. Do I still need to take him to the doctor?


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I don't have any advice for you, other than not to be so hard on yourself. Accidents happen, no matter how careful you are. We co-sleep, too, but once or twice when I've put Henry in his crib for a nap or to hang out he has gotten a leg stuck. You are a good parent who cares about your baby.

(((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sonie, don't beat yourself up. My daughter fell off the bed when she was a little baby, too. I still don't know how she got around the pillow fort I had built--she wasn't mobile at all when it happened. I was in the kitchen slicing tomatoes and the second I heard the thud, I knew what it was. I was hysterical. It's awful, I know.
Look for all the usual signs of a concussion, but otherwise, try to go easy on yourself.







s


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

DD fell of the bed at 5 mo because she wanted her Paci. I personally feel that it is just on e of those things you try to avoid and if it happens you just sort of do what you have to do.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

It happened to me too. I cried and cried and cried, for hours after ds had stopped. I had dh check him for subluxation (he had a few), so I'd advise taking him to a chiropractor. But otherwise, they're made of cartilage, so they tend to bounce, not break. In my case I had just put him in the middle of our king bed, for just a 5 seconds while I stepped into the bathroom to get my shirt.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

ohh! poor baby! I'm sure he's fine







Don't feel bad about it! I'm thinking all my kids have fallen off the bed atleast once. We do have a pretty low bed though and even my 10 month old can now climb off it backwards without getting hurt.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Please don't beat yourself up about this! The first time our dd fell (once off the couch, once off the bed) I was SO upset.. I felt everything you felt....

We can do everything humanly possible to prevent them, but accidents are going to happen.... I hope that doesn't sound trite... but I don't think there is one mama here (well, maybe only one lol) who hasn't been where you are....

...in fact, when I called the nurse line, frantic, thinking I had damaged my baby for life (she was completely fine)... the nurse kind of chuckled (in a nice way) and said "it is the first of many honey"...

It does shake you up though. *hugs*


----------



## sarahloughmiller (May 22, 2004)

My ds fell off the bed several times around that age. I started taking our comforter off and putting it on the floor so if he fell off it broke his fall.


----------



## bean0322 (Jul 15, 2005)

It's okay Mama, please don't fret. I think babies are "supposed" to fall off the bed -- sort of a baby rite of passage or some such thing!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine fell off twice in her 11 months of life. She cried for about a minute but with cuddling and distraction she was ok. Scared the daylights out of me though! Now though, she knows better than to go exploring too far from the spot she woke up in.

I wasn't worried about her being hurt. My bed is only at most 2 feet off a carpeted floor. Dd was more scared than hurt.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

There's so much love and support here to be had...























Yes I think that it hurt me much more than it hurt him.

I guess I just pick up and learn. Next time I will place his travel pack and play where he sleeps at further up, and I will move the telephone...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's happened to us all I think







Time to start teaching him how to back off.

-Angela


----------



## ddcrtr (Nov 18, 2007)

my seven month old fell off the bed this morning, I called the doctor, who hasn't returned my call, but i have been a wreck with guilt. thanks to the people who have posted above, reading those posts are the only thing that has calmed me. I am actually the father, my wife is gone for the day so i was doing laundry and cleaning so she could come home to a neat house. I put my daughter on the bed with a couple toys and pillows, walked into my closet to hang a shirt, and in that amount of time she fell, I heard the thud from the closet and ran out. so i didn't see the fall, however she cried like she was scared for about a minute, but stopped when i took her outside. Her pupils are fine, and she has been playing and laughing for about 3 hours. i have checked her all over, there are now red spots or bumps on her anywhere, I massaged her head, and saw no averse reactions. This is by far the scariest day i have had; maybe ever. I am finally calming down, but again thanks to those above who have already told their stories, it was a great help.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

it's like a rite of passage. A kid isn't officially a kid till he's fallen off the bed.







both of mine have fallen off the bed.


----------



## editmom (Dec 6, 2006)

That's why we had wall to wall mattresses at that age. It happens.


----------



## LogansMama1979 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like we all have been through something traumatic. We had some liquid antacid sitting above my 3 month old on the changing table, half full in a plastic bottle. It fell and hit him on the forehead and split it open! My husband called me in, and it was the worst thing in the world seeing the blood everywhere. Our poor baby had to get six stitches!
As long as the pupils are evenly sized and baby is acting normal, not lethargic, you have nothing to worry about. We feel terrible Logan had to have stitches, but he did great and I think the only scar that will last a lifetime is the mommy and daddy's emotional ones...


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

It happens to almost everyone, they are _totally fine_ 99.9% of the time (just scared), and I feel your pain.


----------



## baggybears (Oct 10, 2007)

The first time my daughter fell off the bed (yes, unfortunately it's happened a couple times) I was so freaked out. I was outside and I had left her on the bed napping with papa and he got up and built a wall of blankets and pillows on the side that he thought would keep her on the bed. Little did we know she'd figured out how to scoot over it. She was going for the phone too, but ended up hitting her head on the metal filing cabinet that my husband uses for a night stand on the way down. I had never heard such screaming and went through all the feelings you did. She ended up with a big knot on her head and her first big bruise, but she was fine and cheered up shortly. Thank goodness she has finally figured out how to back off the bed instead of going head first!!


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, my baby fell down the stairs when he was only a month old! I was carrying him and I slipped, and he fell out of my arms. It was, without a doubt, the worst moment of my life.

but he was fine! Babies are resilient, and accidents are going to happen. In fact, at our 2 month appointment with the pediatrician, she smiled and said, "So, has he fallen yet?" and was not at all surprised or upset to hear my story.

Hang in there!


----------



## jamiew (Oct 3, 2007)

Our Daisy fell of the bed too, things like that happen. She was not quite 4 months old then. We had always put her on the bed to change her diaper (we have no room for a changing table). She always just laid there kicking her legs, but somehow she wiggled her way off the bed an onto our hardwood floor while I was in the bathroom for 30 seconds getting a diaper...

I felt awful. She was fine, I checked her head for red marks. She also seemed back to her fine self after about 10 minutes... I felt terrible for days.

The only thing you can do is be real careful. We've been changing her on the floor ever since. Babies can't roll off the floor.


----------



## jamiew (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ddcrtr* 
I am actually the father, my wife is gone for the day so i was doing laundry and cleaning so she could come home to a neat house.

That's so nice of you ! Cheers to you.

My husband takes care of our little one 3 days a week, and the 4th day she was standing on her own holding onto stuff, he had her on the hardwood floor standing at the bed, and she fell over and smacked her head on the floor.

He called in a panic, thinking she'd have a concussion, but she just had a minor bruise. He felt awful. She was acting fine shortly after...

I guess as long as they're acting normal right after you dont' have anything to worry about (except making sure it doesn't happen again, because it's so hard on one's heart when it does!)

Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Mine has fallen off the bed twice and off a futon once!!







: When she fell off the futon, she slept through the whole thing. Looking back, it was kind of funny. But when she fell off the bed, that's scary! But she was fine both times. My hubby and I both joke that she has a death wish. We also call her our bat baby because she likes to be upside down and we think that's what she was trying to do when she fell off the bed the first time (laying on the bed and scooted until her head was dangling off the edge of the bed and then fell). She cried for maybe three minutes and after nursing she was just fine


----------

